# kitchen tap leaking



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi
Trying to diagnose the fault, at the point where the base of the tap meets the worktop it is leaking water. Does anyone know the likely problem or come across it before.
To repalce the tap yourself is it easy?
Drain water system, undo the large nut underneath and tap should come off, srew new one on.
I,ve repalced taps in the house before but somehow feel more wary of tackling the MH, probably cos Caroline will kill me if i mess up :lol: 

Any tips.
Paul.


----------



## zikomo46 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Coppo,

I had the same problem on our B564. It turned out that the tap spout (chrome plated plastic) was in two parts, joined half way down, and the leak was from there. Water was dribbling down to the tap base. I Araldited the two bits together and this solved the problem.

I expect you have already tried it but make sure the "rose" in the tap spout is not "gunged up" - if it is this will increase the pressure on the loose joint.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Paul.

It depends which tap you have ?

Is it one like I have here ?

This tap could leak from several places. The hose connectors underneath are secured in with a roll pin & can leak. The tap's swivel is sealed with an "O" ring & this can also leak. Finally the cartridge mechanism inside the tap has an add shaped "O" ring & this can also pass.

Removing the tap is straightforward. Get under the worktop & undo the hose clamps. Use a heat gun to soften the plastic hoses. They can be very difficult to remove otherwise, Heat the hoses where they go onto the barbed fittings into the tap & once soft pull the hoses off. Keep a tea towel handy to mop up the dregs. Undo the wires at the nearest connectors to the tap & then finally undo the big nut that secures the tap into the worksurface & remove the tap.

It's an easy job & should take about fifteen minutes.

D.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Dave
Very strange but the tap suddenly stopped leaking a day agter i posted and hasn't leaked since, despite us being awat in it for 6 weeks :? 

Paul,


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We had the same problem and so we bought a new tap.
Why do they cost so much as a camping shop wanted £74.00 but we bought one on line for £44.00 inc P&P.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

coppo said:


> Thanks Dave
> Very strange but the tap suddenly stopped leaking a day agter i posted and hasn't leaked since, despite us being awat in it for 6 weeks :?
> 
> Paul,


Hi Paul,

Many of the taps fitted to the Hymers are made by Reich, and are listed >>Here<<.
Our kitchen tap is the top right. 
As mentioned above, check the "O" ring where the spout splits, about half way up.

Whilst on the subject of leaks, I had a hot water pipe (red) shoot off the base of the tap, due to a build up in pressure in the system when the boiler heated up. It was secured using a threaded jubilee clip. After re securing the pipe, I found that every other clip in the piping system needed tightening.

Another little job for you. :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm...

.. I'm afraid this is what happens Coppo when you buy a cheap and nasty German motorhome.  

I'm only jealous !!!

Herr Freddie


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

JockandRita said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Dave
> ...


Looks like i,d better check all ours then, cheers Jock.

We ewre gunna take it to Peter Hambilton to fix, he said the original Hymer tap was around £170(faint) but he had sourced ones for around £70 plus the fitting.
I dont know why i,m more reticent of tackiling jobs in the MH as opposed to the house :? 
Its a dear do this motorhoming malarky.

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Freddiebooks said:


> Hmmmmmmm...
> 
> .. I'm afraid this is what happens Coppo when you buy a cheap and nasty German motorhome.
> 
> ...


Ha, but this cheap n nasty motorhome fixes problems by itself :lol: :lol:

Seriously, this is about the only thing thats gone wrong in 3.5 years of ownership. touch wood twicw over 

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

locovan said:


> We had the same problem and so we bought a new tap.
> Why do they cost so much as a camping shop wanted £74.00 but we bought one on line for £44.00 inc P&P.


Got to agree Mavis, thats the beauty of this site, someone always knows of a cheaper source, the prices some places quote are ridiculous.

Paul.


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

coppo said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > We had the same problem and so we bought a new tap.
> ...


Never a truer word said. Lost my vent and cover due to a idiot . Was shocked by the price at my local dealers. A fellow member pointed me in the direction of the actual manufacturer of the bits of plastic. Cost me £25. Shop price £39.98. Saved £15.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

coppo said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > We had the same problem and so we bought a new tap.
> ...


Im a google freak--(did you that) :lol: :lol:

But it does really pay off.


----------

